# lets take a guess



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

lets Take a guess at how many 240s/180s/silivias/skylines this movie will feature. http://imdb.com/title/tt0463985/


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Terran200sx said:


> lets Take a guess at how many 240s/180s/silivias/skylines this movie will feature. http://imdb.com/title/tt0463985/


ok since the damn movie is gonna take place in japan they are deffinately gonna have the silvia's ae86's and the old school rx-7's. cause you cant just import the gay ricer cars in america.all the way to japan. theyll use the racers in japan. so there will be some nice cars.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

this one might be sick.....














jdm rice


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

xt_out said:


> this one might be sick.....
> 
> 
> jdm rice



That might not be so good, if i remember correctly, the big JDM thing is USDM conversions. So maybe we'll see alot of stock looking sentras and b14 200sx's, maybe a few 240's and skylines made to look like Buick GSX's maybe an El Camino or two. Sounds hot.


----------



## MagnaDyne (Aug 6, 2003)

If it doesn't have Vin Diesel in it, I'm not watching


:loser:


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

MagnaDyne said:


> If it doesn't have Vin Diesel in it, I'm not watching
> 
> 
> :loser:


if i was him i dont think i could live with myself for acting in more than one of those movies, and i have almost no standards


----------



## yangs13 (Oct 15, 2005)

This one may be good. It's directed by the same guy who directed Better Luck Tommorrow, a great movie.


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

yangs13 said:


> This one may be good. It's directed by the same guy who directed Better Luck Tommorrow, a great movie.


technically the first TF&TF was a good movie, horrible car movie, but still a good movie. i have always wanted to know what the bloody hell is a spoon engine?


----------



## yangs13 (Oct 15, 2005)

i'm guessing a honda motor built by spoon.


----------



## MagnaDyne (Aug 6, 2003)

kilty_0 said:


> i have always wanted to know what the bloody hell is a spoon engine?


Seriously?
I guess not all of us started out with Hondas, but yeah, yangs13 is right.
:cheers:


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

what i still dont understand about the first tf tf is why did the damn asian guy try to get sr20 motors for these 3 honduh's. sounded kinda weird like if the screen writer didnt know what he was saying


----------



## yangs13 (Oct 15, 2005)

dont worry about it. that movie has so many mistakes
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0232500/goofs


----------

